# Thanks, Zeiss!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I'd give a shout out to Zeiss and their exceptional customer service.

I recently sent back a pair of 12x45 conquest binos. I've had them for 8 years and put them through the ringer. They literally were unusable and the I found myself grabbing my daughters 6x24 Tasco $12 binos instead of them. They were scratched beyond belief. Rubber parts were missing here and there and I'm sure there was no gas or seals left in the tubes. They pretty much looked like I tied them to the bumper of my truck for a full 5 day elk hunt. Well, I sent them back to Germany, willing to pay to have them repaired. On my doorstep today is a brand new pair of binos.

Does customer service get any better?

Thanks!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

+1. 

A couple years back I fell while hiking off a rather high peak, with a very steep chute and a good number of rocks. Once I gathered my feet, I saw my Zeiss binos were broken. I sent them to the repair center in Maryland (I think it was there) and a week later a lady calls and asks if they had the correct shipping address. I told her yes and that it was a quick fix. She says, that I'd like how they fixed the binos. In the box was a brand new pair! 

Tree- good to see you are still alive.....


----------



## trophyonly (Jun 12, 2011)

Same story, almost 10 years ago, I sent a pair of Zeiss 10 x 25 compacts to the US Service Center (I too believe it was Maryland), and 10 days later a bright shiny new pair arrived.
Can't deny it, an excellent product backed with great warranty and service. 
Sometimes it still pays to spend a bit more and buy the best.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm moving this post to the general hunting section...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha! For the record, I have never at looked anything but big game with my binos. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm just messin with ya


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad they took care of you tree. that awesome customer services there.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

This is not the first thread i've seen on forums regarding Zeiss and their service
All say the same thing , that they are excellent to deal with


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW. i think im gonna spend the extra dollar next time myself!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

So long story made short. My old man bought a pair of Zeiss from cabelas and he never used them. So i said, "dad if you aren't going to use them, can i?" Well i have used them and they looking really rough. I was looking at the ziess website to see if can get the lens touched up and it said the binos have a limited lifetime warrenty. i am not sure if my dad ever registered them, but does anyone know anything about the "limited" lifetime warranty? Thanks for your help.


----------

